# titling a salvage



## ru4rusty2 (Jan 18, 2009)

i'm in fl. and looking at some flat bottom boats that have been salvaged from the storms a couples years ago. I wondering if anyone has done this and if it was alot of trouble?


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

In FL it isn't really all that hard you beacuse they deal with it quite often. Go down the the DMV and ask them for one of the pamplets fon the fees and in ther it will also have what you need to bring with you to do it shouldn't be hard at all.


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

Do the Boats have a FL number or FL tag,do a trace on this if possible and FL is a SOB on old boats, you can take an Old 14-15 glass boat to landfill to bury it, how ever you have to have the title with you to prove boat is not stolen.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

All you will need is a signed bill of Sale with year make and hull ID number. If it has already been Registered in Fla. Then have the Registration Numbers to help simplify. As far as a Trailer you will need a Certified Weight slip to get a Tag.


----------

